# Where to live in BC



## vinoman (Nov 24, 2010)

I've recently became a Canadian citizen (thank you Dad), and planning a trip to BC next Spring. Thinking of Vancouver, Victoria, or Nanaimo as possible places. My wife and I are in our 50's. I have a small computer instruction business and my wife is a personal chef. 

Would Vancouver be the best choice or would Victoria or Nanaimo have better options? I think that Nanaimo may have the lower rents, but less opportunities for working. Any thoughts on the subject?

Also, after settling in I want to have my wife apply for Canadian citizenship. Since I'm a Canadian citizen now, how do I go about getting my wife Canadian citizenship?

Thank you for any help and advice.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

vinoman said:


> I've recently became a Canadian citizen (thank you Dad), and planning a trip to BC next Spring. Thinking of Vancouver, Victoria, or Nanaimo as possible places. My wife and I are in our 50's. I have a small computer instruction business and my wife is a personal chef.
> 
> Would Vancouver be the best choice or would Victoria or Nanaimo have better options? I think that Nanaimo may have the lower rents, but less opportunities for working. Any thoughts on the subject?
> 
> ...


As far as citizenship is concerned your wife must fulfill the residency requirements. Go to:- Applying for citizenship Can't really comment on the living location. Vancouver and Victoria are very expensive housing wise. Nanaimo is a nice city but would, i think, have less business opportunities.


----------



## volit (Nov 22, 2010)

I grew up in Parksville, and spent a LOT of time in all 3 of those cities. Of them, Victoria is far and away my favorite. It's a big city with a small town feel. Great people great weather, good jobs... it's super. But it's also super expensive.

Vancouver is amazing, diverse and never-sleeping. But it's even MORE expensive.

Nanaimo is less expensive but also very run down in my opinion. It's a dirty city with a lot of crime and filthy people. There are also very limited types of jobs there. Customer service, construction, public service... there's not a lot to do there. I have friends that live and work there and have kept the same kinds of jobs for years working for car dealers, tux rental shops, restaurants etc. 

Look into Parksville / Qualicum Beach. They go up in price about 10% but are smaller communities with a population more your age. They are MUCH quieter and nicer property/beaches.


----------



## vinoman (Nov 24, 2010)

volit said:


> I grew up in Parksville, and spent a LOT of time in all 3 of those cities. Of them, Victoria is far and away my favorite. It's a big city with a small town feel. Great people great weather, good jobs... it's super. But it's also super expensive.
> 
> Vancouver is amazing, diverse and never-sleeping. But it's even MORE expensive.
> 
> ...


Thanks volit for the advice. 

I was wondering about Nanaimo. I thought Victoria would be more expensive than Vancouver because its on an island. Are utilities and goods more or less expensive on Vancouver Island compared to the mainland?

I'll plan on visiting next May and spend some time in Victoria, Nanaimo and Vancouver areas. Victoria seems big enough for my business but small enough to be comfortable. Plus Victoria has better beach access and that's the only thing about Portland, OR that we miss is easy access to the beach.


----------



## Shadowhunter (Nov 28, 2010)

I saw Nelson and absolutely love it! We want to move there one day! Its beautiful! But it all depends what you are after...


----------



## Pejuta (Jul 11, 2010)

Nelson is a great consideration and so is Kelowna/Okanagan valley. Great beaches, good food industry and wine industry; has a good sized retirement population so people in the age group to make friends. Plenty of snow birds and US citizens, so commonalities too. The cost of living is not as high as Vancouver. I worked very briefly (before I moved to Vancouver this year) at a Mac store in Kelowna and had lots of older folks looking for new computers and patient instruction, perhaps a niche industry?
My husband is a chef, the food industry in Vancouver is overcrowded with a lot of people trying to work in the industry. He cannot find work for the salary he is worth and therefore is working at a fly in camp in Northern Alberta. There is plenty of chef work in the summertime and fewer all year jobs in Kelowna area, but that is growing and changing. There is all year personal chef work in Kelowna but harder to find, as people who want it are looking to the catering companies and restaurants and using the staff there who aren't as busy in the off season. If you want more info on Kelowna look at Castanet dot net
I am currently in Vancouver. There is beach access, ask locals when you get here to find the one you like best.


----------



## vinoman (Nov 24, 2010)

Pejuta said:


> Nelson is a great consideration and so is Kelowna/Okanagan valley. Great beaches, good food industry and wine industry; has a good sized retirement population so people in the age group to make friends. Plenty of snow birds and US citizens, so commonalities too. The cost of living is not as high as Vancouver. I worked very briefly (before I moved to Vancouver this year) at a Mac store in Kelowna and had lots of older folks looking for new computers and patient instruction, perhaps a niche industry?
> My husband is a chef, the food industry in Vancouver is overcrowded with a lot of people trying to work in the industry. He cannot find work for the salary he is worth and therefore is working at a fly in camp in Northern Alberta. There is plenty of chef work in the summertime and fewer all year jobs in Kelowna area, but that is growing and changing. There is all year personal chef work in Kelowna but harder to find, as people who want it are looking to the catering companies and restaurants and using the staff there who aren't as busy in the off season. If you want more info on Kelowna look at Castanet dot net
> I am currently in Vancouver. There is beach access, ask locals when you get here to find the one you like best.


Thanks for the insight on Kelowna. I was in the wine industry for 20 years in California, Oregon, and Washington. Now I help people with their computer needs. I lived in Wenatchee, Washington a few years ago and I think its weather is similar to Okanagan area. I still think my wife and I would be happier in Victoria or Vancouver area. We need the salt air off the sea.


----------

